# Naltroxon



## nobody (Dec 15, 2005)

Has anybody ever tried this med. I read alot about it but never about any expereance with it.

please answer
andy


----------



## rob (Aug 22, 2004)

I tried it for about a month or two - it's an anti-canaboid I think - it's supposed to have avery grounding effect but made my dp/dr marginally worse - made me feel like I was made of metal - very jangly and nervy - bit like taking amphetamine sulphate without the recreational effect - couldn't sleep much on it either - just stopped taking iot when I got really fed up - no withdrawal


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I took it for about 4 days and couldn't handle it. I had horrible nightmares and panic attacks in my sleep. It made me depressed as well.

I didn't need naltrexone stealing my endorphins. I guess it's good in stealing endorphins from alcoholics and coke addicts. But, not for someone who is already depressed.


----------



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

Mmmm...I sorta want to try it because of the Daphne Simeon study which I presume everybody's read. But now I don't know.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Thats the stuff they give to people who have overdosed on opiates to wake them up. Who came up with the idea that it would work for dp/dr?


----------



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

comfortably numb said:


> Thats the stuff they give to people who have overdosed on opiates to wake them up. Who came up with the idea that it would work for dp/dr?


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/quer ... t=Abstract


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

It could make sense that anything that blocks the effects of illegal drugs is worth studying. But, most people here aren't getting DP from opium or heroine or morphine. Seems like hallucinogenics, ecstasy, and MJ are the main culprits.

But, like I said, naltrexone made me feel awful. It definitely killed my feel good endorphins.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I cant really see how endorphins would play much of a role in dp/dr. The high from typical opiates is nothing like dp/dr. The only resemblence is when you take a high dose of a strong opiate and get a floaty feeling. I know that from personal experience opiates seem to help my dp/dr. I feel more in touch with reality when im on them.

I think naltrexone only blocks the mu-opioid receptor as well. The mu-receptor is what produces the typical high that you get from opiates. The kappa receptor is responsible for the unpleasant effects of some opiates such as nalbuphine or pentazocine.


----------

